# كيف تتاكدى انكى تحبى وايضا محبوبة ن الطرف الاخر



## solevya (4 يوليو 2007)

اولا كيفية التاكد من حبك
1*متى تعرفين انكى تعديتى مرحلة الاعجاب اى تتخيلين او تبنين حياتك  المستقبلية مع هذا الشخص
2*هل انتى مستعدة لمتضية البقية من حياتك معه
3*هل تقبلين العيش معه فى الفرح والحزن الغنى والفقر 
4*هل تقبلين ان لزم الامر ان تتضحى من اجله
5*هل تتقبلينه بخلاف ماله او وسامته او نفوذه او مركزه

والاهم من كل هذا التاكد من حب الطرف الاخر
اذا كان الطرف الاخر يحبك ومستعد لارتباط بكى بكل جدية لن يتردد فى مفاتحتك فى الموضوع و واخذ راى اهلك

وبجد نصيحة منى لو كان بيحبك بجد وعاوزك حيرتبط بيكى لكن لو مش كده ممكن يتسلى وانتى تحبى وتنجرحى فياريت التفكير بالعقل والقلب مع بعض مش القلب بس


----------



## candy shop (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتاكدى انكى تحبى وايضا محبوبة ن الطرف الاخر*

مرسى ليكى على الموضوع المهم

وعلى النصيحه الغاليه لكل بنت

وربنا معاكى يا solevya​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتاكدى انكى تحبى وايضا محبوبة ن الطرف الاخر*

*مرسيي للنصايح دى​*


----------



## marnono2021 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتاكدى انكى تحبى وايضا محبوبة ن الطرف الاخر*

نصايح مهمه كتير يريت كل الشبات يحافظوا على مشاعرهم
ميرسى كتير ليكى


----------



## ghawy_111 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تتاكدى انكى تحبى وايضا محبوبة ن الطرف الاخر*

ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح
يباركك ويحفظك ويحفظ كل البنات من
من كل شر  وليا نداء للشباب ورجاء
محبه عاوز اقولهم ان الكتاب المقدس
قال عن المراه الفاضله انها اثمن من
اللالىء  وهنا المقصود بالفاضله مش 
انها تكون مال وجمال وادب شديد  لا
والف لا انما يكفى انها تكون مطيعه
وعايشه حياة المسيحيين ومش بتتبع
حكمة اهل العالم انما حكمة المسيح
هو ده الجمال الحقيقى  انما مال وجمال 
ده كلام اهل العالم المتخلفين


----------

